# Forum Offer - Vibiemme Domobar Junior HX £950 delivered for forum members only



## coffeebean

Vibiemme Domobar Junior HX £950 for forum members, let me know if you want one!!

Andy


----------



## 7493

Hi Andy, are you doing the other machines in the range as well?


----------



## coffeebean

Sure am! Which one were you interested in?


----------



## 7493

Thanks Andy,

Not in the market just yet but have my eye on the Super Double Boiler PID. I had a single boiler Domobar as my first real machine and loved it! It's nice to see them represented in the UK again.


----------



## coffeebean

No worries - will do one of those for £1700 delivered


----------



## 7493

Thanks Andy, that makes it an even priced shoot out between the main contenders.


----------



## coffeebean

You can check out the whole Vibiemme range here....http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Vibiemme.html


----------



## coffeebean

These really are quality machines - well worth checking out if you get a sudden bout of upgraditis!!


----------



## coffeebean

Great small footprint on these machines too!! Come and grab a bargain!!


----------



## coffeebean

Fabulous E61 machine at a great price for the forum! Come and grab a bargain!!


----------



## coffeebean

New Year, new machine - come and get a fabulous Vibiemme for a great forum only price!


----------



## Dylan

How have these been shifting out of interest? I have a VBM and its a great machine but they don't seem too common round these parts.


----------



## coffeebean

Early days for me yet so not many but it takes a while to get brand awareness out there!!


----------



## coffeebean

Check out the Vibiemme range - fantastic value for fantastic machines!


----------



## 7493

If they are going to succeed in the UK, and I think they deserve to, then the price is going to have to come down to attract some early adopters. No reason to go with one of these unless it's cheaper than one of the front runners.

Vibiemme need to give some incentives to their distributors to make this happen. They do very well in the USA but are established there.


----------

